# Purple Heart Question



## Johnturner (Aug 20, 2014)

A while ago I saw a post that sort of said that Purple Heart could be altered by using a microwave or the sun.

Doers anyone know what was being discussed??? How do you do it and what does it do?

Thanks
John


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 20, 2014)

I remember a post of somebody here flame treating some and it sure turned a nice deep purple. Not sure how it holds the color after that.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 20, 2014)

I burn it with a torch while on the lathe to get a real purple look


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 20, 2014)

I've found that the UV exposure of sunlight can give a nice deep purple to the wood once finished. I set the unfinished pens in the sun for a few hours, rotating to keep even and the finish seems to hold the color well (I've got a couple that were done two years ago that have stayed quite purple. BUT excessive UV exposure after finishing can turn it brow/grey like almost any other wood (Left one on a window ledge near a sunny window for a few weeks).

Hope this is what you were asking about.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've not tried the microwave but a couple hours in the sun gives me a nice bright purple (after finished sanding but before you apply the finish) finish with something with uv protection or it will eventually go brown


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 21, 2014)

So what I'm hearing is put it in the sun for a few hours, turning it, after finish sanding but before putting a finish on.

I don't have access to a torch but I wonder if a Heat Gun would work???


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> So what I'm hearing is put it in the sun for a few hours, turning it, after finish sanding but before putting a finish on.
> 
> I don't have access to a torch but I wonder if a Heat Gun would work???


I use a simple ol click touch from Walmart with a gas bottle. Turn it around 300 rpm or by hand. It will make it bright purple. I've never tried sun so I don't know which is better or I guess what you would like better


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Tony. About how much time are we talking???


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Thanks Tony. About how much time are we talking???


I sand to 320 then I torch it. A few seconds them i sand 400 grit and put my ca finish on. The ones I have done have held the color.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2014)

Remember it will be hot so you may want to let it cool for a minute or two


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Tony! Say Hi to Paxton for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 22, 2014)

I found it will continue getting more purple even after a finish has been applied.

Les


----------

